# Mail et laposte.net en IMAP : changement ?



## BulgroZ (16 Octobre 2007)

J'utilise Mail pour accéder à mon compte laposte.net en IMAP sans difficultés depuis longtemps.
Hier, j'ai constaté sur tous mes Mac un changement dans la présentation de mes boites aux lettres.
Anciennement, tous les dossiers de ce compte apparaissaient sous Mail sous une rubrique distincte dans la colonne de gauche (comme pour mes autres comptes). Depuis hier, ils apparaissent comme des sous dossiers de la boite d'arrivée, ce qui est beaucoup moins pratique.
Le compte des messages non-lus est également modifié, puisqu'il cumule la boite d'arrivée et tous les autres dossiers.
Les dossiers spéciaux (DRAFT, OUTBOX, QUARANTAINE, ...) ont également apparu comme des sous-dossiers de la boite d'arrivée. Pour ces derniers, j'ai ré-appliquer la commande BAL/Utiliser comme... , ce qui les rend de nouveau fonctionnels et bien présentés sous Mail.

Mais pour les autres dossiers, je ne sais pas comment restaurer l'ancienne présentation. 
Si quelqu'un a une idée, j'achète !!! ​


----------



## ntx (16 Octobre 2007)

BulgroZ a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une id&#233;e, j'ach&#232;te !!! ​


J'ai la solution, tu payes combien ??? :rateau: 

Bon, comme je suis dans un bon jour, ce sera gratuit ... pour cette fois. Il y a effectivement &#224; param&#232;tre &#224; remplir dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences > Comptes > Avanc&#233;, dans le champ "Pr&#233;fixe du chemin IMAP" mettre "INBOX".
En fait en cr&#233;ant un compte IMAP avec Thunderbird, tu t'apercevras que celui-ci remplit automatiquement ce param&#232;tre ce que ne fait pas Mail.


Ca m'&#233;tonne que la question n'est pas &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;e plus t&#244;t, j'ai eu ce probl&#232;me il y a quelques semaines.


----------



## BulgroZ (17 Octobre 2007)

Je veut bien payer, mais quand cela marchera !!!!
Quand je fais ce que tu dis, et que je synchronise ma BAL, tous les sous-dossiers passent en gris, avec une bulle d'aide qui me dit qu'ils n'existent pas sur le serveur !!!
Et idem pour les dossiers Brouillons, etc...

Apparement, la Poste fait sa migration par &#233;tape, puisque j'ai re&#231;u ce jour un mail me disant qu'ils venaient de changer (h&#233;las  )

Pour ce soir, je vais virer le chemin INBOX, histoire que cela remarche au moins un peu...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2007)

il y a d&#233;j&#224; un sujet sur l impact des changements laposte  avec les explications des solutions


----------



## ntx (17 Octobre 2007)

BulgroZ a dit:


> Quand je fais ce que tu dis, et que je synchronise ma BAL


Sauf que je n'ai pas dit de cocher cette option :rateau:


----------



## BulgroZ (17 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a déjà un sujet sur l impact des changements laposte  avec les explications des solutions


Je dois être une peu bête, mais je n'ai pas réussi à le retrouver. Où plutôt, les sujets où l'on parlent de laposte.net ne semblent pas traiter mon problème. Peut tu me mettre sur la voie ? 





ntx a dit:


> Sauf que je n'ai pas dit de cocher cette option :rateau:


Je n'ai pas coché "Synchroniser automatiquement les BAL modifiés".
J'ai simplement utilisé le menu BAL/Synchroniser.
Cela dit, même si je ne synchronise pas, le fait de mettre INBOX en chemin d'accès met en grisé tous les sous-dossiers et les non accessibles. Mais il ne les pas réapparaître comme avant, avec une mappemonde.

Dernière minute : j'ai supprimé le compte dans Mail et l'ai recréé : rien de nouveau.
Mais j'ai poussé le vice jusqu'à recréé l'accès à cette BAL sur un autre compte de ma machine. Et là, les choses se passent mieux : les sous-dossiers de la boite de réception disparaissent , et ré-apparaissent à la racine de l'arborescence (mais pas regroupé sous une belle mappemonde  ).
Pour que cela marche, j'ai du fermer puis rouvrir la session après le paramétrage de Mail
Donc il se peut que mes préférences de Mail soient un peu abîmées, sur mon compte principal ?
De toutes façons, je vais probablement repartir d'une page blanche lors du passage à Léopard...
A suivre !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2007)

une piste r&#233;cente 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=121112&highlight=laposte+imap


----------



## ntx (18 Octobre 2007)

BulgroZ a dit:


> Cela dit, même si je ne synchronise pas, le fait de mettre INBOX en chemin d'accès met en grisé tous les sous-dossiers et les non accessibles. Mais il ne les pas réapparaître comme avant, avec une mappemonde.


Chez moi, ça a remis instantanément tous dans l'ordre, sans besoin de synchroniser quoi que ce soit. Tu peux toujours essayer de te créer un compte IMAP sous Thunderbird et voir ce que cela donne.


----------

